# philosophy in the martial arts



## Ian wallace (Mar 8, 2007)

how does one teach compassion in a martial arts class but still keep the leaval of hard training motivated by peseverance?

I want my students heartfull but balanced with hard and well trained side too!!!

Any help!!!


----------



## LawDog (Mar 8, 2007)

Compassion in a martial arts class is taught by example.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 9, 2007)

LawDog said:


> Compassion in a martial arts class is taught by example.


 

Excellent!


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 9, 2007)

Ian wallace said:


> how does one teach compassion in a martial arts class but still keep the leaval of hard training motivated by peseverance?



When you work with a partner, you have every opportunity to hurt them.  Everytime you do a armbar you have the chance to break there arm, everytime they do one to you they have the same.  But no one ever does... well accidents happen.

Martial arts requires you to put a lot of trust into the person you are working with.  It requires you to lose a lot of that ego you've been working on building and get beat and to to work with a person, help them beat you.  

Then, at the end of the day, when you are both tired, a little sore, and maybe have a couple bruises, you are friends.

How many activites can you eat a kick to the face, then sincerly be congratulating the person that just shock your jaw for you on a beautiful kick?

Martial arts training gives you plenty of opportunities to hurt a person, but you don't.  When your sparring you could hit harder and try and put them down, but they are your partner, and your friend, so you hit them as hard as they are comfortable with, but not harder.  When you spar with the new guy that is 20 lbs lighter and swinging for the fences, you don't hurt him (much  ), you work with him, try to get him to slow down and think, to do things properly, even though you could hurt him and end it.  Even if it means getting hit a few times. 

When you spar with the new guy you don't dominate him and never let him have a chance, you work with him, both landing shots, yours probably with more control because he's not used to getting hit and you're thre to help him.  You might even coach him on how to hit you in the head. A person willing to get punched in the head to help another person learn is not something you see outside of martial arts classes much 

Martial arts by its very nature demands respect and trust, and a willingness to put your ego behind you.  Without that everyone gets hurt and no one trains.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 9, 2007)

part is simply a natural outgrowth of confidence in your abilities.

when i was 22 and starting our in asian martial arts, i would rise to any challenge.  this was because i felt threatened by the challenge.  if i backed down, that meant i was a coward, or a weakling.

by the time i was looking at black belt, walking away from a challenge meant i was being merciful.  that poor bastard simply had no idea what he was getting into.  downright kind of me to let him off the hook.

coming on to a decade later, my attitude has changed again.  i understand that somebody challenging me isn't challenging _me_ at all.  he doesn't know me.  he's reacting to something inside himself and me -- i'm just handy.  there's no need to even acknowledge the challenge.  it was nothing personal.

i'm sure after another decade of training, i'll have another insight.  for now, this one serves me pretty well.


----------



## Ian wallace (Mar 9, 2007)

thanx for that to all!!  its nice to see that in martial arts even know our styles are diffrent we are all the same!! people willing to help others

Ian Wallace


----------

